# General beekeeping > Bee health >  New Microscope

## Ruary

At a local auction I obtained an American Optics A10, Infinity plan apochromatic objectives X4; X10; X20; X40 & X100 (oil). Eyepieces are WF X10, but it is designed for demonstrations with a DualView attachment so that tow people can look through it together. There is also a light green arrow for use in indicating points of interest.
It should come in handy for demonstrating at Gormanston!
P1020013.jpg

----------


## Blackcavebees

Looks the part Ruary.  Been looking at some microscopes online, thinking about progressing on to microscopy when I finish my Intermeadiate exam - can you give a few pointers as to spec etc, that won't break the bank?

----------


## Ruary

> Looks the part Ruary.  Been looking at some microscopes online, thinking about progressing on to microscopy when I finish my Intermeadiate exam - can you give a few pointers as to spec etc, that won't break the bank?


This link gives some advice on what is wanted.
http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...-anyone-advise

----------

